# East Anglia Rep



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The current Rep for the East Anglia area has stepped down so I'm looking for someone from that area to take over the role.

If you fancy organising meets etc for your fellow members in your local area, please get in touch with me by PM or by email at [email protected] for more details.


----------

